# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Pitsos] Προβλημα σε φουρνο

## ΑΠΟΣΠΕΡΙΤΗΣ

Καλησπερα παιδια συγχαριτηρια για το forum που εχεται φτιαξει.Λοιπον το προβλημα που δημηουργιθηκε ειναι σε κουζινα φουρνο pitsosHCB88622 ΠΟΥ τις προαλλες βαλαμε κατι να ξυσουμε στον φουρνο, ο φουρνος ενεργοποιηθηκε κανονικα τα δυο κουμπια του(κεντρικος διακοπτης λειτουργειων-θερμοστατης) αναψαν,το μοτερ του αεροθερμου λειτουργησε και ξαφνικα σε πεντε με δεκα λεπτα εβησαν ολα.οι μετεπειτε ενδειξεις ειναι οταν γυριζεις τον θερμοστατη αναβει το ενδεικτικο λαμπακι λειτουργιασ του φουρνου (χωρις να αναβειτο φως του κουμπιου )και μολις γυρισεις τον κεντρικο διακοπτη σε οπιαδηποτε θεση το ενδεικτικο λαμπακι σβηνη.θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος αν θελει αν παιζει στη βλαβη το θερμικο ασφαλεια και που το βρισκουμε,η οτι αλλομπορει να βοηθησει για το φτιξιμο της βλαβης.σημ.ειμαι σχετικος με τον χωρο.ευχ
αριστω εκ των προτερω

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα αυτή η βλάβη δείχνει έλλειψη ουδέτερου η με πολύμετρο θα το βρεις  η με μια λάμπα με δυο καλώδια

----------


## ΑΠΟΣΠΕΡΙΤΗΣ

καλημερα.ξεχασα να πω πως οι κεραμικες εστιες δουλευουν κανονικα.η μετρηση θα γινει σε λιγο.

----------


## ΑΠΟΣΠΕΡΙΤΗΣ

η μετρηση εγινε στηνκεντρικη πισω κλεμα και εχουμε ουδετερο κανονικα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος αν θελει αν παιζει στη βλαβη το θερμικο ασφαλεια και που το βρισκουμε,η οτι αλλομπορει να βοηθησει για το φτιξιμο της βλαβης.


Λογικά παίζει . αν δεν βρεις πανομοιότυπο , τουλάχιστον πρόσεξε τι θερμοκρασία αναφέρει επάνω στο παλιό
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=51&m=&l=1

----------


## rianakou

Καλημέρα!!! έχω φούρνο πιτσος εντοιχισμένο και έσπασε το στήριγμα της πλαινής σχαρας ... θα μπορέσουμε να το αλλάξουμε μόνοι μας? ανοίγει από το πλάι? ξέρει κανείς πώς γίνεται? υπάρχει manual?? ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δώσε μια περιγραφή
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...h=606&dpr=0.83

----------


## rianakou

αυτά!!
ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτά που είναι στην μέση αν δεν τα βλέπεις από μπροστά , τότε πρέπει να βγουν από έξω (από τον θάλαμο . στον θάλαμο φαντάζομαι φαίνονται μόνο τα στρόγγυλα) αλλά έξω από τον θάλαμο είναι αυτά τα μεσαία (Π)  όπου μπαίνουν συρταρωτά και κουμπώνουν τα στρόγγυλα. (δεν τα έχω ξανατύχει τα συγκεκριμένα αλλά φαντάζομαι έτσι θα είναι)

----------


## rianakou

όπως το φαντάστηκες εσύ το φαντάστηκα κι εγώ.... μέσα στο θάλαμο ναι, μόνο το στρογγυλό φαίνεται... κατά τις 9:30 που θα τη βγάλουμε από τη θέση της θα μάθω καλύτερα!

----------


## rianakou

τζίφος!!!!!!!! δεν βρήκαμε άκρη.... βγάλαμε 200 βίδες και δεν φτάσαμε στο στήριγμα..... δεν γλιτώνω τα "λεφτάκια"..... ξέρετε κανέναν να πάρω για να τη φτιάξει??????

----------


## diony

Για να βρεις τα λαμάκια και να τα απασφαλίσεις  πρέπει να ψάξεις κάτω από τον υαλοβάμβακα που μονώνει το φούρνο

----------

